# Meeting



## boost319 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys! So tomorrow my little guy is gonna meet one of our friends female hedgies. They're not mating or anything. I don't want him mating yet (if ever lol) I just think he'd enjoy time playing with another hedgie.  is there anything I should expect when they meet? Do they typically get along pretty well? That's all I'm wondering. Just wanna be prepared for anything and everything. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Expect them to mate or fight. Seriously, don't put a male and a female together unless you are intending to have them mate. And if they don't mate, they may very well try to hurt each other. They may do both.

Hedgehogs are solitary creatures. They don't want play time with other hedgehogs. They don't feel the need for a friend and are happiest alone. Please do not introduce them. It's frustrating and not healthy for them to be together and not allowed to mate.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can't let a female and male hedgehog play together. They should never be within touching distance of each other. By being that close to a male the female will ovulate which will stimulate the male to breed her. Having her ovulate like that for no reason isn't healthy for her and can cause him to become aggressive do to frustration at not being able to mate. Hedgehogs are solitary animals and don't like other hedgehogs. In the wild they only come together to breed then go their own ways. Please don't let them meet. There is no reason for them to meet and lots of reason why they shouldn't. They won't get anything positive out of it.


----------



## boost319 (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh wow. Thank you so much guys. I already texted our friend and sent him a screen shot of ur messages saying we can't do it. They won't ever meet. Ever. I'm sorry I scared you guys. This is why I ask these things before I do it lol. He's gonna stay safe and sound now


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that you won't be letting them meet


----------



## boost319 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah no kidding  I pretty much live on this site bc of people like you. Lol you guys give the best advice and perfect example is right now! You guys just saved my baby a lot of stress and potential injuries!


----------

